# What to eat, and when? I`m stumped.....



## iateyoubutler (26 Nov 2017)

Following on from my 5:2 thread (which I couldn`t do), I`m looking for some ideas........................please

I`m 14st at the moment, and am desperate to get down to 12st. I tried the 5:2 thing, and it`s hopeless, I end up so hungry I just feel weak, and when I go to bed I`m so hungry that I can`t sleep. Cross that off the list.

Thought about fat club, but can`t do the evenings that they run it. Cross that off the list

Cycling 200 miles (ish) per week means that my cycling fitness is good, but without the blubber I could be a lot faster. I even got told last week that I looked nothing like a cyclist, "oh you ride do you?"

So, on a normal weekday I get up, dress, and get straight on the bike to work, I usually eat when I get there. The ride in is 11 miles. Then in the evenings the ride home is between 18 and 25 miles. I usually relax at weekends unless my mate wants company for a ride, or there`s beer involved!

I can`t get it right. I either eat to little and end up ravenous (then give up), or eat too much and the weight just sits there. I`m looking for suggestions on what to eat, and when to eat it please, and now I`m up for trying anything, as long as I`m not starving hungry, and I`m fueled enough to turn the pedals. There isn`t much I don`t like, so I would be eternally grateful for any ideas/suggestions.

I`ve also tried MFP before with limited success, but don`t have the time or inclination for all the calorie counting and spending half my life on the website.

Thanks all


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2017)

Alternate day fasting is a massive pile of steaming manure. If you want to lose weight fast, there is no real alternative than to stamp on the brakes. Get an app like myfitnesspal or similar, and use it, but be honest with it, record absolutely everything you eat, and everything you do activity wise, for a couple of weeks at least. Make sure you are honest about your base activity level, when you set it up. For example, if you have a job that entails a lot of sitting around, and don’t do any real form of exercise, put your activity level as ‘sedentary’, in fact, put your activity level as ‘sedentary’ unless you’re putting in exercise that would put an Olympic athlete to shame. Record everything you eat and do, and don’t miss anything out at all, it all counts. After a couple of weeks, you’ll get a fairly decent idea of where you’re at, regarding calorie deficit / surplus. When you know what the baseline is, work out what you need to eat, and how much exercise you need to do, to put yourself in a 4 figure calorie deficit, over a week. Get into a routine that maintains this, and stick to it. In no time at all, you’ll see the weight dropping off. It’s also vitally important to get a decent amount of rest / sleep. Aim for 7-8 hours every night, this has a ( bigger than you imagine ) effect on your metabolic rate, which is as important as the fuelling / feeding / burning components of your regime. Try not to spend too much time sitting, as sitting down is a very good way to force the metabolism / fuelling / burning equation to ‘storage’ which is the last thing you want to do.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2017)

I stuck to that app for a year, not one person I recommended it too did the same, for me it was a great tool.

The 5:2 works well for me and both of my fasting days on on days when I swim 2k in the morning.

Try drinking more water, often you are thirsty rather than hungry on a fasting day, just our brain is not bright enough to tell us.


----------



## midliferider (26 Nov 2017)

Let me tell you at the outset that there will be many to follow this post with different advice. You are unlikely to follow my suggestion as it does not involve any fancy plan, app, counting calories, special diet etc. Here is my plan if you can follow it.
This is a long process. You are not going to be in shape by Christmas. Be realistic. In my view, Christmas 2018 is a realistic target but you will certainly get there and remain so for the rest of your life.
Eat 3 healthy meals. Eat healthy.
Have your breakfast if you set off or if you don't have time soon after you get to work. I suggest just Porridge, one cup with two cups of milk and you may add one teaspoon of honey/ syrup. You may substitute with similar healthy breakfast.
Eat lunch. I always have a good lunch, sometimes pasta, sometimes rice and occasionally sandwiches but it does not fill me. I have couple of fruits, banana and an apple after main meal.
Have a good dinner when you come home. Avoid take away and ready meal food. Always cook at home. Avoid excess fat, frying etc. Just eat healthy.
In between main meals, I do get hungry and I usually eat some nuts or an apple. 
But most importantly drink plenty of water.
Avoid beer or other alcohol if possible while you reduce your weight. Once you are in good shape, by Christmas 2018, you may have one.
I think your riding is not enough to loose weight. It is good to maintain a healthy weight. I suggest that you do a at least 30 mile ride on Saturday or Sunday. Alternatively you may like to run over the weekend. I am sure with your amount of cycling you can easily do 5Km or at least aim for that.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2017)

The big problem with ADF, is that it relies on not overcompensating on the feeding days, and not doing too little on the fasting days ( particulars sitting down for too long). It needs an amount of self discipline that most people don’t possess. Any ‘diet’ is going to play tricks on your mind, because you’ve already convinced yourself that you’re doing something unusual, and that you’ll only be doing it temporarily. This is where all ‘diets’ fall down. If you want to lose weight and keep it off, a wholesale change of regime is required. Get a routine that works for you, and keep at it, until you are doing it subconsciously ( you don’t have to think about it). Also, don’t fool yourself into believing that someone you may know, that seems to be ‘permaslim’, isn’t making any efforts to be so. You can bet your backside to a barn dance, they are working at it, or have a super active type occupation, or a mix of. To cut a long story short, eat / drink less, and get enough sleep.

Just in case you are wondering about my ‘credentials’ are on this subject







Before 






After.

The internetzzz is full of people who like to talk a lot, but haven’t got the real world experience to back it up. That’s life.


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Nov 2017)

I can't do the 5:2 diet either - makes me feel wobbly and as if i am going to faint tho i have a friend who does it who is a keen runner and it works for her. I have tried doing 4 days at 1000 calories instead of 2 days at 500 which i can manage without feeling ill. I have never had more than half a stone to lose though so can keep that up for a few weeks easily enough.


----------



## midliferider (26 Nov 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Also, don’t fool yourself into believing that someone you may know, that seems to be ‘permaslim’, isn’t making any efforts to be so. *You can bet your backside to a barn dance, they are working at it,* or have a super active type occupation, or a mix of. To cut a long story short, eat / drink less, and get enough sleep.



Yes, it is called self discipline.


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2017)

midliferider said:


> Yes, it is called self discipline.


Absolutely


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> I can't do the 5:2 diet either - makes me feel wobbly and as if i am going to faint tho i have a friend who does it who is a keen runner and it works for her. I have tried doing 4 days at 1000 calories instead of 2 days at 500 which i can manage without feeling ill. I have never had more than half a stone to lose though so can keep that up for a few weeks easily enough.


It sounds like you’re maybe not the type of person that really needs a dedicated change of lifestyle, more just a bit of a tweak now and again.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2017)

As @midliferider suggests, porridge for breakfast is a really good way to start the day. They say it is a slow release food or something. Anyway, it really helps reduce the desire for snacks for hours on end. It's also good for your cardio-vascular system. Good luck.


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Nov 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It sounds like you’re maybe not the type of person that really needs a dedicated change of lifestyle, more just a bit of a tweak now and again.


I'm lucky that i have never really had to watch what i eat though that is becoming less true as i get older!
It's my beer intake that could do with tweaking!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Nov 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> I'm lucky that i have never really had to watch what i eat though that is becoming less true as i get older!
> It's my beer intake that could do with tweaking!


Bang on, don’t punish yourself for a beer or two, but don’t go mad.


----------



## Fonze (26 Nov 2017)

Ways to feel full, use bran-Fibre and it helps me from snacking ..
If having take away I'll have a chicken kebab with breast meat ..
I don't drink or on rare occasions ..
But I adore chocolate , so at the weekend I treat myself ..
Life's too short to deprive but everything in moderation
There's no quick fix it has to be life changes


----------



## petek (26 Nov 2017)

Doc told me I was getting all my calories from beer and the food was a 'bonus'.
Laid off the beer and lost weight.
I favour a dry sherry mixed half and half with soda water these days.
Beer is a very rare treat


----------



## Biff600 (26 Nov 2017)

I used to work for Goodwood Estate and that was my office window, before they moved me back to the motor circuit !!


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2017)

You need an iron will and faultless discipline. Without it nothing will work.

I compromise. I eat a little of the bad stuff, but don't let it take over my entire diet. I run a lot now, and keep my waist line in check. I've found that for me a mile of running is worth ten on the bike for keeping my dimensions his I want them.

I'll never be a Mr Slimcea as a 191 cm mesomorph, but I can make damn sure I don't turn into Eric Pickles either.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (26 Nov 2017)

I eat/drink a Huel shake in the mornings. A pint of water, a banana or two, maybe a pear and a beetroot all whizzed up into a shake. Sometimes I’ll treat myself and put coffee or chocolate powder in. When I can afford it, I like some spirulina added. Lovey green colour.

Otherwise, my diet is pretty normal and balanced. I don’t take alcohol at all, but I like good, fresh coffee.


----------



## iateyoubutler (26 Nov 2017)

Hmmm some interesting reading.

I`ve been and bought tomorrow`s food (I always shop daily so that is nothing new), I will be having porridge when I get to work, I`ll pick up some fruit to eat during the day, lunch is chicken and salad, evening meal is a couple of venison burgers, mixed roasted veg, brocolli, and potatoes. I suppose I`ll have to up my mileage too which won`t be easy because 200 hilly miles per week is pretty knackering as it is.

I`m not a runner.................


----------



## david k (26 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> Following on from my 5:2 thread (which I couldn`t do), I`m looking for some ideas........................please
> 
> I`m 14st at the moment, and am desperate to get down to 12st. I tried the 5:2 thing, and it`s hopeless, I end up so hungry I just feel weak, and when I go to bed I`m so hungry that I can`t sleep. Cross that off the list.
> 
> ...



Have you considered looking at calorie density? The idea is you can eat until full but using less calorie dense foods.

By chance they tend to be fruit, veg etc.


----------



## midliferider (26 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> Hmmm some interesting reading.
> 
> I`ve been and bought tomorrow`s food (I always shop daily so that is nothing new), I will be having porridge when I get to work, I`ll pick up some fruit to eat during the day, lunch is chicken and salad, evening meal is a couple of venison burgers, mixed roasted veg, brocolli, and potatoes. I suppose I`ll have to up my mileage too which won`t be easy because 200 hilly miles per week is pretty knackering as it is.
> 
> I`m not a runner.................



If you are still reading this...
Porridge: Small porridge pack with various flavours are not the same as bulk by (05-1 Kg) bags. Those falvoured ones contain lots of additives. Stick to simple oat.
Dinner: Now we understand where it all goes wrong! Sorry.
May I suggest that you cook dinner. Something like pasta or rice or something like that.

There is another aspect to what people have suggested here which is often ignored or forgotten in the debate.
That is what we suggested here is good for your bank balance too. You will be amazed how little it cost if you cook for yourself. For example, porridge 1Kg cost less than a pound and it will last you at least 2 weeks.


----------



## iateyoubutler (26 Nov 2017)

david k said:


> Have you considered looking at calorie density? The idea is you can eat until full but using less calorie dense foods.
> 
> By chance they tend to be fruit, veg etc.


NO, I haven`t actually heard of that before. Does that apply to all fruit and veg?


----------



## iateyoubutler (26 Nov 2017)

midliferider said:


> If you are still reading this...
> Porridge: Small porridge pack with various flavours are not the same as bulk by (05-1 Kg) bags. Those falvoured ones contain lots of additives. Stick to simple oat.
> Dinner: Now we understand where it all goes wrong! Sorry.
> May I suggest that you cook dinner. Something like pasta or rice or something like that.
> ...


I didn`t say it was that crappy oversweet sachet porridge. I do eat the normal stuff?

And what`s wrong with the rest of it?


----------



## david k (26 Nov 2017)

https://www.forksoverknives.com/the...on-and-lifelong-weight-management/#gs.yzr5Ojk

Here's a link, there's also some good videos on YouTube

I lost a couple of stone last year using shake replacement, I still have a smoothie most days but also try to eat with calorie density in mind, so my smoothies are full of fruit with some protiegn powder. I now eat well and have managed to keep the weight off despite not currently in training


----------



## midliferider (26 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I didn`t say it was that crappy oversweet sachet porridge. I do eat the normal stuff?
> 
> And what`s wrong with the rest of it?



Sorry, If I offend you, talking about food is very personal.
Good to hear that you are not eating sweetened porridge. I said this because I have seen many people who make porridge at work use these packets.
Regarding dinner. one burger will contain at least 350 if not more calories. I do not count calories but make a conscious decisions based on that information. 
Your lunch?


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Nov 2017)

I eat the crapy oversweet porridge sachets every day. Not as nice as the proper stuff my mum makes but i eat when i get to work and only have access to a kettle. Fills me up until lunch time though. Banana sandwich and a yoghurt for lunch and then a proper tea when i get home.
Or if it's a long day, school dinner and pudding and then nothing when i get home.


----------



## iateyoubutler (26 Nov 2017)

midliferider said:


> Sorry, If I offend you, talking about food is very personal.
> Good to hear that you are not eating sweetened porridge. I said this because I have seen many people who make porridge at work use these packets.
> Regarding dinner. one burger will contain at least 350 if not more calories. I do not count calories but make a conscious decisions based on that information.
> Your lunch?


They are 180 calories each, totalling 650 calories for the entire meal. I don`t consider that excessive for an evening meal when I`ve just done a 35 mile commute


----------



## iateyoubutler (26 Nov 2017)

Julia9054 said:


> I eat the crapy oversweet porridge sachets every day. Not as nice as the proper stuff my mum makes but i eat when i get to work and only have access to a kettle. Fills me up until lunch time though. Banana sandwich and a yoghurt for lunch and then a proper tea when i get home.
> Or if it's a long day, school dinner and pudding and then nothing when i get home.


I can`t stand the smell of that sachet stuff, people at work have it, it smells too sickly


----------



## iateyoubutler (26 Nov 2017)

midliferider said:


> Sorry, If I offend you, talking about food is very personal.
> Good to hear that you are not eating sweetened porridge. I said this because I have seen many people who make porridge at work use these packets.
> Regarding dinner. one burger will contain at least 350 if not more calories. I do not count calories but make a conscious decisions based on that information.
> Your lunch?


Lunch is chicken and salad, as I said


----------



## Julia9054 (26 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> I can`t stand the smell of that sachet stuff, people at work have it, it smells too sickly


My dirty secret!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2017)

iateyoubutler said:


> Does that apply to all fruit and veg?


No! 

Raw mushrooms = 12 Cals/100g; swede and red cabbage = 21 Cals/100g; baked potato = 93 Cals/100g. You could eat an awful lot more mushrooms, swede or cabbage than potato to get the same number of Cals!


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2017)

I just ate a HUGE salad based around a big bag of Lidl salad leaves. I was amazed to see that the 200g bag only contained 28 Cals worth!


----------



## TonySJ (3 Dec 2017)

I find that keeping the meal size down to reasonable portions is a good start. Healthy foods, fruit and veg. No junk food, avoid white bread.
I used to eat porridge for lunch at work with Kiwi and banana or other fruits.
Also found that by really putting the effort in on rides I could burn 1000+ calories on a 25 miler.
Try not to eat treats while sat watching TV, as I find I nibble foods that all add up.

Good luck and stick with it it ain't easy

T


----------

